# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Dịch thuật Trans24h tại Bắc Ninh có những lợi thế gì?

## Trans24h

Dịch thuật dịch thuật Trans24h tại Bắc Ninh là một trong những dịch vụ rất cần thiết để hoàn thành hồ sơ xuất ngoại. Dịch vụ này lại càng được người dân tại Bắc Ninh quan tâm nhiều những năm gần đây khi mà nhu cầu xuất du lịch, du học, xuất khẩu lao động tại địa phương không ngừng tăng lên. Vậy dịch thuật chúng tôi tại Bắc Ninh là dịch vụ gì? được thực hiện ở đâu? Khách hàng cần hỗ trợ hoặc có bất cứ câu hỏi nào khác vê dịch vụ dịch thuật Bắc Ninh vui lòng liên hệ Hotline: 0948 944 222 – Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

*Dịch thuật Trans24h tại Bắc Ninh là dịch vụ gì?*

 Dịch thuật chúng tôi tại Bắc Ninh là dịch vụ là dịch vụ biên dịch tài liệu tài liệu có con dấu pháp lý của một tổ chức hoặc một cơ quan nào đó sang một ngôn ngữ đích theo nhu cầu của khách hàng và thực hiện Trans24h bản dịch tại cơ quan có thẩm quyền để đảm bảo tính pháp lý.

 Xem thêm: *Dịch công chứng tại TP.Bắc Ninh*

 Dịch vụ dịch thuật Trans24h tại Bắc Ninh sẽ phục vụ khách hàng tại: Thành Phố Bắc Ninh, TX Từ Sơn, Các huyện Gia Bình, Lương Tài, Quế Võ, Thuận sang, Tiên Du, Yên Phong của tỉnh Bắc Ninh. Xem thêm Top các công ty dịch thuật tại Bắc Ninh



*Dịch thuật Trans24h thực hiện ở đâu?*

 Như đã nói ở trên, dịch thuật chúng tôi thực ra là một quy trình tiến độ được thực hiện bởi 2 đơn vị: công ty dịch thuật sẽ thực hiện bản dịch, tổ chức dịch thuật Trans24h sẽ thực hiện chứng thực nội dung.

 Xem thêm: *Dịch thuật công chứng tại Từ Sơn Bắc Ninh*

*Vì sao khách hàng tại Bắc Ninh cần thực hiện dịch thuật dịch thuật Trans24h khi làm văn bản xuất ngoại?*

 Đối với các loại tài liệu đòi hỏi tính pháp lý cao khi làm việc với các cơ quan nhà nước hoặc đại sứ quán để: làm thủ tục đăng ký kinh doanh tại Việt Nam, Đăng ký kết hôn, thủ tục xin cấp VISA để du học hoặc thăm người thân tại nước ngoài..vv, tài liệu đó sẽ phải được dịch thuật và dịch thuật Trans24h tại một cơ quan có thẩm quyền để có tính luật pháp trong quá trình làm thủ tục.

 Các loại tài liệu này cũng khá đa dạng như: Sổ hộ khẩu, Hộ chiếu, tài liệu bệnh án, Chứng chỉ ngoại ngữ, Giấy kết hôn – Giấy li hôn, Bản kê khai thuế các loại, Bảng điểm, Học bạ, văn bản (CV) xin việc,  Lý lịch tư pháp,Giấy phép kinh doanh, Giấy phép xây dựng, Giấy khai sinh, Chứng minh nhân dân,Bằng lái xe – lái tàu thuyền, Hợp đồng kinh tế, hợp đồng lao động, ,Bằng tốt nghiệp THCS, THPT, Giấy chứng nhận sổ đỏ , Sổ bảo hiểm xã hội – bảo hiểm y tế.. vv.

 Đối với tài liệu cần dịch thuật Trans24h, tài liệu gốc cần phải được đóng mộc bởi cơ quan đã phát hành tài liệu đó hoặc đã được chứng thực bởi một cơ quan có thẩm quyền. Đối với tài liệu không có đóng mộc, công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp MIDtrans sẽ chứng thực nội dung và đóng dấu của trung tâm dịch thuật Trans24h trên bản dịch.

*Bộ tài liệu dịch thuật Trans24h tại Bắc Ninh đầy đủ bao gồm những gì?*

 Bộ hồ sơ dịch thuật Trans24h sẽ bao gồm 3 thành phần chính: bản dịch + lời chứng (của người dịch và dịch thuật Trans24h viên) + bản sao tài liệu gốc (bản sao in đen trắng).



 Người dịch và Trans24h viên sẽ ký xác nhận vào lời chứng, 01 dấu mộc (dấu đỏ) sẽ được đóng vào chử ký của dịch thuật Trans24h viên ở phần lời chứng; tổng thể tài liệu sẽ được đóng dấu giáp lai (dấu khóa nội dung) ở tất cả các phần của bản dịch. Nếu bản dịch quá dày thì thông thường sẽ đóng 15 trang/ 1 giấu giáp lai, bản dịch sẽ đóng khóa nội dung cho đến khi toàn bộ văn bản đều được đóng giấu giáp lai.

*Dịch thuật chúng tôi tại Bắc Ninh mất thời gian bao lâu?*

 Dịch thuật dịch thuật Trans24h có lấy ngay được không? câu trả lời là không, vì sau khi thực hoàn thành bản dịch, chúng tôi phải mang văn bản đi dịch thuật Trans24h tại phòng Trans24h. Thông thường, thời gian thực hiện việc dịch thuật dịch thuật Trans24h thông thường mất khoảng 01 ngày, sau đó văn bản sẽ được trả cho khách hàng. Nếu khách hàng ở xa, sẽ mất thêm 2 ngày nữa để dịch vụ chuyển phát đưa tài liệu về tận nhà.

*Giá dịch thuật Trans24h tại Bắc Ninh Năm 2021 là bao nhiêu tiền?*

 Giá trị đơn hàng tối thiểu: đối với các dự án nhỏ có giá trị đơn hàng dưới 200.000 VND, áp dụng mức giá tôi thiểu 200.000. đó là mức phí để duy trì dịch vụ tối thiểu bao gồm quản lý dự án, bố trí người dịch, bố trí nhân sự đi Trans24h bản dịch và chuyển pháp hồ sơ. Đối với các dự án có giá trị >20.000 thì chúng tôi áp dụng mức phí dịch thuật Trans24h thông thường. Giá dịch thuật Trans24h 2021 tại công ty dịch thuật chuyên nghiệp hiện tại đang áp dụng như sau
Cặp ngôn ngữ Việt – Anh: 75.000 VND/trangCặp ngôn ngữ Việt – Nga: 105.000 VND/trangCặp ngôn ngữ Việt – Đức: 115.000 VND/trangCặp ngôn ngữ Việt – Pháp: 105.000 VND/trangCặp ngôn ngữ Việt – Trung Hoa: 105.000 VND/trangCặp ngôn ngữ Việt – Hàn Quốc: 115.000 VND/trangCặp ngôn ngữ Việt – Nhật Bản: 115.000 VND/trangCặp ngôn ngữ Việt – Lào: 175.000 VND/trangCặp ngôn ngữ Việt – Đất Nước Thái Lan: 165.000 VND/trangCác ngôn ngữ khác báo theo yêu cầu của khách hàng

----------

